# Woodcock 2016-2017



## GLS

Not seeing birds at same level of numbers as last year at this time, but flight birds are trickling in.  The cold weather up north should be shoving them hard down our way.  We found 5 birds today but it was a tough walk in the rivercane swamps with a high number of oaks flattened by Matthew. Gil


----------



## nrh0011

Very nice, gonna give it a go after deer season.


----------



## coveyrise

Have seen a total of 5 in the last 2 weeks. Flushed one that was with a covey of quail last week. I have seen that only a few times in my life. Seen flocks and flocks of sandhill cranes the last few days. Never seen so many.


----------



## mattuga

coveyrise said:


> Have seen a total of 5 in the last 2 weeks. Flushed one that was with a covey of quail last week. I have seen that only a few times in my life. Seen flocks and flocks of sandhill cranes the last few days. Never seen so many.



Sandhills are a November bird over my house migrating.  I know Cobb County isn't a flyway but 3 years running they fly the same course over the house, they were a month late this year.  Heard some just yesterday


----------



## Coach K

Flushed enough at Di-Lane 12/21 for two limits.  Had more points on woodcock than on quail.


----------



## Nitram4891

Havent seen any the last two weekends in my regular spots in the piedmont but hoping theres a few around this weekend.


----------



## mlandrum

Great job Gil&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57140;


----------



## coveyrise

GLS said:


> Not seeing birds at same level of numbers as last year at this time, but flight birds are trickling in.  The cold weather up north should be shoving them hard down our way.  We found 5 birds today but it was a tough walk in the rivercane swamps with a high number of oaks flattened by Matthew. Gil



You guys are in the flyaway. Great area for woodcock.I do some work on some places in Georgetown and Kingtree S.C. That hold birds all winter long along the black river. Heard they are rapped up in Louisiana with woodcock. Can't even hunt my holes. Just too hot.


----------



## GLS

went on a quick hunt yesterday in an area that was birdless a week ago.  Found 5 missed two that would have been miracle shots and 3 slipped away without a shot.  I'm not going until temps get cooler again, maybe next weekend.  Don't run my girls in reptile friendly temps.  Not a popular game around here which suits me fine--I don't expect to see on tv Woodcock Dynasty.


----------



## Coach K

Have had some nice hunts.  Here's a little video of a young dog I'm working with on wild bird exposure.



Videos on my hunting site: https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins
**(This is not a video link)


----------



## Barebowyer

I wasn't hunting them but I kicked up several the other morning in Laurens County and wasn't even trying.  There's a few around


----------



## Nitram4891

Killed one this past weekend.


----------



## Gaswamp

Coach K said:


> Have had some nice hunts.  Here's a little video of a young dog I'm working with on wild bird exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> Here was another video:



wow that is some thick stuff Video links removed by moderation. All videos must be embedded.


----------



## QuackAddict

I saw one walking to my deer stand last week. I plan on putting the dogs on them this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration Gil. As a result of your thread last year my dogs found and pointed their first woodcock and ended up with our first 2 birds in the bag.


----------



## GLS

Floyd, the Woodcock Whisperer,  his Sadie, Pop and I had a great day today  in the lowcountry bottoms.
Here’s my Beretta Model 412 single-shot 20 made in 1957.  It’s a full choke, but I shot Polywad spreader loads  that did the trick.  At 4 lbs., 13 oz, it’s a great carry in the woods and I rarely get a second shot anyway.  There’s a doodle between Pop and Floyd’s hand.  Floyd shot his Ithaca SKB 20 and he is one fine shot with it. Gil


----------



## Coach K

This was from Di-Lane Saturday 12/31
HD might help to see the birds flushing.  My go pro makes everything seem miles away??

https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/1336529453066222/


----------



## mlandrum

Coach the video was great, i see ya'll got plenty of  blown down trees too, man they about to kill ole Preacher, some of them i have to help Drake climb over!!!


----------



## Coach K

I wish I could have gotten a better view of Moll'.  She had one of those days (10 yrs old) where she out shown all the younger dogs that day.  

It was fun and shortly after I got a 3rd bird over Rhu's (2 yrs old) point.  She had 3 finds on the day, too.


----------



## mlandrum

This is last week total, this me and Drake's first year hunting them---All on public land!!


----------



## smoothie

Holy smokes! Love the pics! Saw them on the bird dog fanatics page too! I have the land just no one with a dog to help hunt. Lemme know if you guys are interested


----------



## GLS

Yesterday.  French 16 ga. Brun-Latrige SXS.


----------



## GLS

This afternoon.  Floyd, Sadie, and Pop.  Good cold day in the 'cane. 
Gil


----------



## coveyrise

Saw 8 yesterday. The front must have moved them down along with a truckload of hawks. It was perfect today. One of the best quail days of the year. Looks like you found the honey hole.


----------



## GLS

My partner in the 'cane is an accomplished artist, both in the flat art and wood carving arenas.  Here are carvings  of his favorite upland birds he carved years ago for clients.  Everything depicted is carved and painted by him--leaves and all. 








Coveyrise,
These two photos are for you:


----------



## coveyrise

Is that Grainger's work? Flushed a woodcock with 2 quail today. This is the fourth time I have flushed woodcock with quail this year. I am sure they roost with them sometimes. Probably not in the circle but next to them. I think I got it on video.


----------



## coveyrise

Beautiful work. Look at the detail!! Think of the patience that person must have to work so many hours on a project like that. Unbelievable! Thanks for posting.


----------



## GLS

The carver's name is Floyd Robbins.  He doesn't have a website.   Gil


----------



## ROAM

I'm not even going to ask what a commission price would be....as the old saying goes, "if you have to ask, then..."

But those are the most detailed gamebird carvings I've come across. Absolutely amazing craftsmanship. thanks for sharing your friend's work Gil


----------



## nrh0011

unbelievable carvings


----------



## coveyrise

He doesn't need a website. Amazing.


----------



## smoothie

GLS said:


> The carver's name is Floyd Robbins.  He doesn't have a website.   Gil



Where are you hunting? I have a spot if you would like to hunt a new place. I just don't have a dog


----------



## GLS

With one week left for woodcock  in Georgia, two in SC, you wouldn’t think it would be 76 today here in the lowcountry of Georgia and SC.  Full moon, dry and warm doesn’t  help the woodcock where we hunt.  Wouldn’t surprise me if they weren’t  moving back where they came from.    Saw a pond slider laying eggs in a field yesterday.  Saturday,  Billy and Floyd shot one bird of five flushes over my Willa and Abby.   Billy carries his granddad’s and dad’s Browning Superposed in 20 gauge.  It’s an early 50’s model and was the predecessor to the Diana grade.  Today, Floyd and I looked for new areas and found only one bird.  My 16 Brun-Latrige from St. Etienne.  Temps aren’t expected to cool down before season’s end in Georgia.  Today’s bird  has some gorgeous coloration.


----------



## smoothie

Just saw those pics on the double gun forum too


----------



## Uptonongood

Great tread, especially seeing all of the doubles folks are hunting with.


----------



## mlandrum

I have a funeral tomorrow after that me and Drake will be headed to the CANE PATCH!!!


----------



## GLS

With one week to go, I am most likely done with the woodcock in Georgia this season.  With temps in the mid 50s at night, I'm not comfortable with my dogs in rising temps above 65-70 before noon with the sun out.  Too many snakes to worry about.  Seeing turtles sunning and if turtles and gators are sunning, the no-shoulders are out, too.  Billy and I went this morning for a little over an hour in a place we hunted opening weekend which is closer than the other spots we hunt.  Very difficult and exhausting place to hunt.  Had four flushes with either the dogs on point or nearby.  One bird.  Two weeks left in SC and I'll wait until temps get colder before  heading back out if I go at all.


----------



## mlandrum

Gil, I'll be heading out in the morning for a half day hunt, hope to get one more for the pot


----------



## mlandrum

Too  foggy????


----------



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll have inspired me to go walk the swamp edges and try to kick up one or two.


----------



## GLS

Nick, be sure to take a descendent of your old 3 toe'd dog.  Here's why:
http://www.outdoorlife.com/node/1006026236
Gil


----------



## Nicodemus

GLS said:


> Nick, be sure to take a descendent of your old 3 toe'd dog.  Here's why:
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/node/1006026236
> Gil





I bet our little rat terrier would do the trick. I`m gonna have to try that. Thanks, Gil!


----------



## GLS

Nick,
It’s easy to get pumped up about woodcockin’ 





Here’s a photo of an Irishman and his woodcockin’ dogs.  Paunch is the Teckel (Dachsund).  Joe hunts the heather hillsides around seeps for European woodcock and snipe.


----------



## mlandrum

GLS said:


> Nick, be sure to take a descendent of your old 3 toe'd dog.  Here's why:
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/node/1006026236
> Gil


. Good article Gil


----------



## Permitchaser

Going to try to get my dog out this weekend to see if we can find some timber doddles


----------



## nrh0011

Some fine pics and hunting. Thank yall for the posts. Good luck Nic


----------



## GLS

Nothing much better on a plate...


----------



## GLS

A two hour hunt this morning before temps rose too high.  We put Sadie and Pop on the ground in an area we had never hunted. Seven flushes (all different birds) in two hours.  A female and a male bird. Floyd's SKB Ithaca 20 and my 16 Brun-Latrige.


----------



## mlandrum

Good Hunt Gil I got 1 for 2 this morning!!


----------



## GLS

Floyd, my Willa, Abby and I had a fine morning day in the  lowcountry today.  SC is out next Tuesday and work is rearing ugly head so I might have only one more trip. Temps were cooler than the last week and the birds were around.  First day out with my 1933 Manufrance Ideal 302 16 gauge.  I think it's a keeper.  Floyd's death-in-the-woods Ithaca SKB 20.  We shot at a lot more than this.


----------



## mlandrum

Great job Gil----Looks like another great year for you guys


----------



## GLS

Thanks, Mike.  You and ole' Drake did pretty good yourself.  We sure had a good time chasing these doodles.   The dog work has been really fun to see.  My young dog Willa, 2 1/2 years, has really come on in the last two seasons.  Abby is an old pro at it.  Floyd's Sadie and Pop have different styles, but are just as effective.  They all have differences that make it enjoyable to see and we have alternated using the pairs this season.  Gil


----------



## Permitchaser

I did not get to go this year. Work got in the way. I was going to try the last weekend but it rained both days. Thanks for posting all your pictures. I can vicariously imagine


----------



## mlandrum

GLS said:


> Thanks, Mike.  You and ole' Drake did pretty good yourself.  We sure had a good time chasing these doodles.   The dog work has been really fun to see.  My young dog Willa, 2 1/2 years, has really come on in the last two seasons.  Abby is an old pro at it.  Floyd's Sadie and Pop have different styles, but are just as effective.  They all have differences that make it enjoyable to see and we have alternated using the pairs this season.  Gil


. 
Gil, I thorouly enjoyed myself in this first year especially with Drake. I can't wait to get my mounts back. I have pictured being painted now of him with a WC I his mouth. In a few weeks he will be flushing som Huns, I" ll take some video for sure


----------



## coveyrise

Nice looking gun Gil. Tell Floyd I have a SKB just like that and I love mine. Florida WC goes out this weekend. I may run dogs in the morning for those mud birds. Seeing a lot lately. Nice hunt. Have your toes started to web yet?


----------



## GLS

coveyrise said:


> Nice looking gun Gil. Tell Floyd I have a SKB just like that and I love mine. Florida WC goes out this weekend. I may run dogs in the morning for those mud birds. Seeing a lot lately. Nice hunt. Have your toes started to web yet?



Toes haven't webbed yet,  but I didn't realize earthworms tasted so good!   Gil


----------



## mlandrum

LOL


----------



## smoothie

I'll figure out how to post a pic of mine Gil.                          67galaxie


----------



## doublebarrel

I took Bo my Brittany right behind house  within 100 yards and got two points and got two flushes on woodcock! BB


----------



## GLS

Bobby, good to hear that you and Bo are up and at'em where the Ogeechee begins. Best, Gil


----------



## GLS

Floyd, Willa, Abby and I introduced Mills to woodcock today and we had a great day in the woods.  The only reason you don't see a three gun limit is not because of lack of opportunity.  We were in the birds today.  Mills introduced us to his 1903 Parker VH 28 gauge.  What a beauty of a gun.  My 16 gauge Ideal 302 is buried beneath the birds.  The reason Floyd's 20 gauge Ithaca SKB is not in the photo is because the woodcock have taken a "contract" out on it so it remains at an undisclosed location.  Gil


----------



## mlandrum

Great job Gil and Company,  I couldn't make the AKC HUNT TEST today because I had a funeral, I just wanted to let you know my first year at this WC hunting was VERY exploratory to say the least!! Between me and Drake falling over hurricane  Mathews fallen trees in the Altamaha  river basin ,  getting stuck in the sucking mud bottoms up to my knees,  and asking Drake " Which Way Did He Go Drake?", " Dank I Missed Again!",  catching cramps in the back of my legs, Drake looking at me as to say, " After all that work I did for you and you  MISSED him ---- Well what can I say,  how about, " When does WC season come in again??? Happy Spring Fellows


----------



## smoothie

Good job guys! Lemme know if you have a spot open next year


----------



## GLS

2016-2017 woodcock season is a wrap.  Floyd, Billy, Willa, Abby and I went this a.m. and found a few birds, 7, and managed to put two in the bag.  It was a great season for us. Viewer’s left to right: Billy, Abby, Willa and Floyd, the Woodcock Whisperer.  Last photo is Abby 4 seasons ago.  Jeff, Floyd and I had a three gun limit on the last day of the season, three years ago today.   Abby is the glassy-eyed and one tired dog with the birds.  She was on the ground all day.  The late Snap and Pop alternated during the hunt and Willa hadn’t been born.


----------



## mlandrum

Great season Gil and Gang


----------

